# 25 Most Played Songs on iPod?



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

I keep reading that there's a playlist on iPods with your top 25 played songs, but there's nothing like that on my 3rd gen iPod. Is this something that's only on touch, or is my iPod just strange?


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a screenshot of my iPod Touch Music Playlists screen. I just checked my friend's Touch and it looked the same as well. 

That's weird. Try restoring the iPod and see if that works.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Check the settings of which playlists iTunes is updating to your iPod. The top 25 is just a regular smart playlist that's made and kept up to date in iTunes. It's also possible that you deleted the playlist in iTunes, just create a new smart playlist and set it to pick your top 25 most played songs (I also have a top 100 played songs playlist).

I have a 3rd gen iPod that has the top 25 playlist, so the generation isn't the problem.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Now that you mention it, I vaugley remember deleting some smart playlists when I first got my iPod. I see in the menu where to add it back. Thanks.

Also, does that playlist show your most played songs in iTunes or on your iPod? I would guess it's your iTunes library...


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

Both; iTunes syncs metadata with the iPod, including things like play count, last played, etc. This metadata will be merged with each sync of your iPod. Any smart playlists will be updated accordingly. I have a bunch of smart playlists on my iPhone like recently added, recently played and top rated so I always have a varied selection of music to listen to.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks! I had no idea iTunes and iPods were indeed so smart.


----------

